# Honda S2000 - Swirltastic, SRP via Machine works wonders.



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

My mate bought this car a few months back, but only recently said to me how when he cleans it, the car still looks dirty.

I said i'd give it a go and see how much of an improvement i can make so he dropped it off for me to spend today on (Sunday).

I started at 9am, as you can see below the car was pretty filthy.










































First up was a quick blast of Snow Foam


















Rinsed off....


















Next step was to clean the wheels, using a couple of different brushes with some Autosmart G101


















Rinsed off...










Much better...










Next stage was to Clay the entire car, i don't think it's been done in the cars 9 year history so as you can imagine there was a lot to clean off

CYC Blue clay, with some Zip wax shampoo mixed with water as lube:




























Those were the two bad bits, the rest of the car was still fairly bad but i needed to get on so didn't want to keep drying off my hands to use the camera.

Quick snow foam again with some help from my neighbours boy wanting to pretend to be a fireman










After rinsing again, i sprayed the whole car with some Meguiars Last touch, and dried off using the AB Fluffy blue towel, and a couple of small ones










Now for the interesting part....

As you can see from these pics, the car had loads of swirls - just a combination of soft Honda paint and bad washing techniques.....




























Boot lid taped up for 50/50










I used my CYC Das6 Pro machine, time was short as i only had a couple of hours and being Honda paint i'm told it's pretty soft so i didn't want to go all out and decided to give Autoglym SRP a go, and see how it works compared to the Menz range which is all i'd used up until now. I have used SRP before but never by machine so i was keen to see how it worked.

I used a Sonus SFX-3 Pad (both 6" and 4" for different areas) but i'm really pleased with how it worked for just SRP




























Moved on to rear quarter, 50/50




























Completed the passenger side, really impressed by SRP - The first time i've managed to get 50/50 shots, but it was obvious it was making a decent attempt of hiding some and getting rid of other swirls and scratches.










Nice reflection i thought










As time was short, i went for a nice easy to apply LSP in Dodo Rainforest Rub










Wax left to cure for around 25 mins










Starting to buff off.... it was leaving a nice shine



















I polished the Exhaust up with Autosol Metal Polish

Before









After

























Tyres dressed with Meg's hot rims tyre spray

Final pics









































































Thanks for reading, sorry for the massive post - I look forward to any comments!

If i'd had more time, i'd have gone up from SRP to Menz 106FA as i think that would have given great correction, but considering it was just SRP i'm really chuffed with the result and think the car is looking waaaaaaaay better than it was 9 hours previous


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely car, nice color, great work


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

hard graft put in there mate,well worth it though,hope your mate appreciated all the effort!!
great pictures,looks the dogs!!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Stunning work. Beautiful car


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, srp is very good at filling / hiding swirls etc. Good write up to.:thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

excellent work m8
dont see many of these cars around,stunning in the black


----------



## ceepee777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wish my Honda paint looked that nice...good job fella


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Nice work and great car too! always fancied one of them


----------



## tsj (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, good work with the SRP... its good at filling in scratches.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

looks good considering it's just SRP!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I did a friends black Citroen C5 recently and used SRP with my DA. Surprised myself with the result as I'd only ever applied it by hand.

Didn't think of doing any 50/50's like you, but this demonstrates how good this stuff really is.

Excellent result. :thumb:

Nice motor.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice write up and a great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Cooking on gas now fella, great turn around.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Cooking on gas now fella, great turn around.


Hahah i am loving it now! This machine is great!!

Thanks again for all your advice!

Thanks for all the positive comments anyway, i'm really pleased with it and my mate Phil is well chuffed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great matey. well done


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How long did it take you?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> How long did it take you?


Start to finish around 6-7 hours really not including any break so not too bad, good job it's only a small car!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not bad that, I've got a fist full to do this month for family, Vectra C, Red TT, black Focus ST and a 307 in aegean blue, 6-7 hours is a breeze! Great results though, some people still can't get along with srp at all though.


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Good write up! Dont see many pure attempts with SRP by machine on here, thanks for posting!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking much better fella

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice results there. :thumb:

I know time was tight but you might have got a great level of true correction with Menz 85RD FF. But as said its really nice to see what it can do on really swirled paint.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great detailed write up! Car looks a 1000 times better.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the positive comments, i am pleased with it but he was also chuffed and spent a few hours today taking pics of it in various places - he genuinely said he feels like it's a new car so that's the biggest compliment i could have hoped for really!!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great effort.....

I know what it is like to be given a mate's car to "see what you can do" :wall:

Black is such a nice colour when looking that good.... :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! What a turn around! Looks superb buddy, as mentioned, SRP is great at filling swirls :thumb:


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Shineeey!

How did you find the Rainforest Rub? I have a pot here, but not been able to try it as yet.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

brilliant! wish l had mates like you!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad you directed me here mate, lovely work! Looks a million times better now :thumb:

See you saturday


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good! Does SRP cut the swirls back as well as filling them? I use it by hand (have done for years) and swear by it.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd love to have one of those cars! That colour too.. Excellent work!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dmac1969 said:


> Looking good! Does SRP cut the swirls back as well as filling them? I use it by hand (have done for years) and swear by it.


Yes a very slight cut.


----------



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

great work there mate!!


----------



## thealphabeta (Sep 21, 2010)

Sweet as mate. What a transformation!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job with the SRP.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround.

I'm not a massive SRP fan but wow.

Cars looks great no one can argue with that. Car's worth a lot more now than it was!


----------



## Markcelicauk (Jul 2, 2010)

Excellent turn around,

With SRP is it just a case of applying it with your DA and then wiping off? Was it just the one application? 

I see in other threads that multiple applications by hand achieves great results.


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great results.

I've never used SRP by machine before. It's so easy to use by hand, I'm not sure it ever would have crossed my mind.

Chris


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd highly recommend using by machine! I've used it by hand for years but never achieved anything like this!! 

I used a fair bit each time on the pad, but did the usual pass on 1 to spread it out, then up to 3 for 3-4 passes, then up to 5/6 for another 3-4 passes and then wipe down.

It was giving such good results, as much as i'd have liked to up it to the Menz stuff, it was still making the car 10 times better so i was really happy to keep going with SRP and see how it came out.

I read a post on here about SRP via Machine, i just can't remember what section it was in.....


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice results.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish, the reflections look very sharp! :thumb:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> I'd highly recommend using by machine! I've used it by hand for years but never achieved anything like this!!
> 
> I used a fair bit each time on the pad, but did the usual pass on 1 to spread it out, then up to 3 for 3-4 passes, then up to 5/6 for another 3-4 passes and then wipe down.
> 
> ...


I wasn't expecting those results, looks brilliant mate :thumb:

Did you find the SRP produced alot of dust?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi mate, it did create a fair bit of dust but nothing too bad really.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumb:good job mate,ive used srp via machine in the past and got good results,surprised me any way,great job,my old man had one of these when they first came out,brilliant car.


----------

